# Hay Depot



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This farmer offers buyers and sellers a "hay depot"....I like the concept.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/marketing/farmer-offers-buyers-sellers-hay-depot-option


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A local auctioneer has started "Sunday Hay Auctions" at a local bar & grill every two weeks. He seems to be drawing significant interest.

I was planning on taking a load of alfalfa round bales and a load of grass bales there today to test the market, but the Ill. river is still frozen and the ferries are shut down, so the extra 100 miles just isn't worth it.

Maybe in two weeks.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, Sounds like a good time to eat and drink beer!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Interesting concept but I'm not sure a Hay Depot would work in central Pennsylvania. There are three hay auctions within 30 minutes of my farm. Nearly all sellers arrive at these auctions in pickups or pickup/trailer combinations, in other words, all are relatively small loads. A few years ago, someone showed up with an 18- wheeler full of hay and nobody bid on it. Around here, no one wants that much hay all at once.

If the typical hay seller in the Midwest moves product via semi, I can see where that would be a problem for the small horse owner or cattle rancher. In central PA, I guess everyone is a small operator.

Gary


----------

